# Moisture Meter For Hydro?



## WHODAT (Feb 22, 2010)

Can a moisture meter thats made for soil be used on rockwool? If not can anyone recommend a meter that can be used on rockwool?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

In hydro we do not use a moisture meter, or at least I do not use one and I have never heard of any one else either.

I use a pH meter and a ppm meter or a combination of both


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 23, 2010)

When I aquired my first plant (in rockwool) I had no clue what to do with it. A man working at a local hydroponic store told me not to water until the top was dry and crusty??!!(that is wrong needless to say).  Fortunately I found help on the Internet and eventually stumbled into MP. My plant didn't die,:yay: thanks MarijuanaPassion
whodat, keep listening to people like PCduck, you'll do fine. 
Hydro is always wet. You don't need a moisture meter. Water level indicator ...maybe, it depends on what you do with your plant in the rockwool. There's waterfarms, ebb and flow, etc...
Good Luck


----------

